# Hilfe! Löcher in stark durchwurzeltem Boden



## Sternie (7. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee.

Wir müssen/wollen an einer Grundstücksgrenze einen ca. 2m hohen Zaun aus Sichtschutzelementen setzen.
Bodeneinschlaghülsen hatten wir schon probiert, die haben nicht mal 1 Jahr gehalten, hat also keinen Sinn.

Wir wollen jetzt Betonanker in Betonfundamente setzen, in der Hoffnung, daß das Ganze dann besser hält.
Das Problem ist jetzt, daß der Boden durch Büsche und Bäume extrem dicht durchwurzelt ist und noch dazu Steine im Boden sind. Spitzhacke wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, wird aber schwierig, da wir nur wenig mehr als Zaunhöhe freigeschnitten haben.

Hat vielleicht eine/r von euch eine Idee, wie wir die Löcher da sonst noch einigermaßen einfach in den Boden kriegen (werden ca. 30 Löcher, ist also auch so schon eine Heidenarbeit).

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus für eure Hilfe und Ideen

   Christoph


----------



## PeBo (7. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Christoph, miete dir doch einfach einen Erdbohrer. Schau einfach mal in die Suchmaschine, da wirst du schon was finden.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Sternie (7. Apr. 2019)

Soweit ich weiß, sind Erdbohrer nicht für stark durchwurzelte bzw. sehr steinige Böden geeignet. Ich werde mich da aber nochmal schlau machen. Trotzdem herzlichen Dank für den Tipp.


----------



## DbSam (7. Apr. 2019)

GaLaBauer abtelefonieren, denn es gibt Erdbohrer auch als Anbauteil für Bagger. Im Normalfall solltest Du in Deiner näheren Umgebung fündig werden.
Die andere Möglichkeit wäre: Geld sparen und schwitzen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Sternie (7. Apr. 2019)

Bagger kann man da vergessen. Starke Hanglage. Wir hatten wegen abbaggerns des völlig vermosten Rasens mal angefragt, gleichzeitig sollten auch ein paar alte Baumstümpfe rausgeholt werden. Einmütige Antwort von allen: geht nicht, zu steil, Bagger würde umkippen oder abrutschen. Ausserdem hätte ein Bagger wohl auch Mühe, zwischen den Büschen und Bäumen durchzukommen


----------



## DbSam (7. Apr. 2019)

Nun, diese Problematik konnte man aus Deinem Eingangsposting nicht entnehmen.

Im Gegenteil, denn "Sichtschutzelemente" auf einem sehr steilen Hang ...
Wenn wir uns gut kennen würden, dann wäre meine erste Frage: Wer kommt auf eine solch dermaßen blödsinnige Idee, wie soll das aussehen?
Da ich Dich nicht kenne, muss ich mir die Frage verkneifen. 

Bleibt nur die Option schwitzen übrig.


Gruß Carsten


PS und btw.:
Wegen ein bissel __ Moos muss man aber auch keine Rasenoberfläche abbaggern.
Da hilft vertikutieren, Dünger, gute Pflege und ein bis zwei Jahre Geduld.


----------



## Sternie (7. Apr. 2019)

Stimmt, hatte ich im Eingangsposting nicht erwähnt.

Die Sichtschutzelemente dienen als Sichtschutz zum Nachbarn für die Hunde meiner Schwester (der gehört auch das Grundstück). Da die Nachbarn auch Hunde haben und sich die Wauwis untereinander nicht so unbedingt grün sind, wenn sie sich sehen, darum der Sichtschutz.
Sowohl für meine Schwester als auch für die Nachbarn verschwinden die Sichschutzelemente hinter Büschen und Bäumen, die aber natürlich für Hunde kein Hindernis darstellen. Ganz im Gegenteil, die stöbern in diesem Bereich liebend gerne herum. Und die stört auch die Hanglage nicht 
Wenn sie sich nur hören, kein Problem, aber wehe sie sehen sich - dann Prost Mahlzeit.

Und mit dem __ Moos - da ist seit wer weiß wie vielen Jahren nichts gemacht worden, mehr Moos als Gras, mähen nicht möglich, da die Moospolster zu dick sind und der Rasenmäher versinkt und blockiert. Auch ein Vertikutierer richtet da nichts mehr aus, haben wir schon probiert. Selbst eine Sense richtet da nichts mehr aus.
Um da wieder einigermaßen vernünftig Rasen bzw. Wiese hinzubekommen, die man dann auch ab und zu mal vernünftig mähen kann, muß erst mal dass Moos weg. Und Chemie soll verständlicherweise wegen den Hunden nicht angewendet werden.


----------



## DbSam (7. Apr. 2019)

Na ja, wenn alle übereinstimmend sagen, dass der Hang für vorhandene, normale Technik zu steil ist, dann hast Du leider Pech und es bleibt nur Handarbeit übrig.
Von hier aus kann ich das leider nur schlecht einschätzen. 

Zu den Sichtschutzelementen an einem steilen Hang:
Wenn es sich um solche Teile aus dem Baumarkt o.ä. handeln sollte, dann werden diese im Normalfall immer in Waage gesetzt und die verbleibenden Lücken müssen ausgefüllt werden. Wie und mit was auch immer Ihr diese Lücken auffüllt, das macht viel Arbeit und besonders schön wird das Bauwerk zum Schluss wahrscheinlich nicht aussehen werden.
Wenn unbedingt ein Sichtschutz notwendig ist, dann würde ich wahrscheinlich in einer Hanglage einen 'Bretterzaun' errichten und die Brett an Brett verschrauben. Es entfallen dadurch die großen Absätze.

__ Moos:
Dann versuche Dir einen Vertikutierer auszuleihen. Es gibt auf jeden Fall Geräte mit einer Schnitttiefe bis - 20 mm (vielleicht auch noch tiefer, aber das weiß ich nicht genau).
Etwas einsinken tut das Teil auch noch, dann sollte diese Tiefe ausreichen. 
Fangkorb ab und ziehe den Vertikutierer rückwärts und Du wirst an Moos ersticken. Die 'Wiese' danach kräftig mit einem Metallrechen abharken.
Zur Not diese Aktion wiederholen.
Danach kannst Du mit dem Neuaufbau der Wiese beginnen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## senator20_2000 (7. Apr. 2019)

Gaht nicht gibts nicht...
frag mal bei deiner Bobcat Niederlassung in deiner Nähe an , sollte dein hang nicht mehr als 45grad haben ist das mooswegfräsen und löcherbohren kein Problem sein, aber ja das wird etwas geld kosten aber da die maschinen sehr ausgereift sind brauchst du dann auch rechtwenig Mietzeit.


----------



## Sternie (7. Apr. 2019)

@DbSam 
Schön aussehen braucht das Ganze auch nicht, isrt wie schon gesagt nachher durch Büsche und Bäume nicht sichtbar, insbesondere in Bodennähe nicht. Ausserdem fällt das Grundstück parallel zum Sichtschutz nur wenig ab, dafür quer dazu umso stärker.
Und was das __ Moos angeht, wie schon gesagt, mit Vertikutierer (Schitttiefe ca. 3cm) haben wir es schon versucht, aber erfolglos. Wir haben probeweise mal an einigen Stellen Moos und Gras entfernt und haben festgestellt, daß die Schicht z.T. 10-15cm stark ist - wie schon gesagt, da wurde sehr lange nichts mehr gemacht, schon vom Vorbesitzer nicht, weil der einfach aufgrund seines Alters nicht mehr konnte.

@senator20_2000 
Danke für den Tip mit Bobcat, schauen wir uns mal an.


----------



## anz111 (9. Apr. 2019)

Stell doch mal ein Foto ein, dann wärs etwas leichter!
Lg Oliver


----------

